# Would you use these cranks on your bike?



## JBF (Feb 6, 2002)

I managed to cobble these compact cranks from a set of old Topline SRS crank arms. Mated to an old World Class Ti BB (160 grams) they make for a pretty light setup. Has anyone else done this?


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

sure, why not.

I have a pair on an old mtb and considered putting them on my cross but they are 177.5's.

Bought mine orig when grafton marketed them. They had some cracking problems but mine stood the abuse for years and are still going strong.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

why not if they work. I would put those baby's on a buffing wheel and finish up using some Mothers mag aluminum polish so they gleam like chrome, and not something that you pulled from that rusty bike in the garage.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Funny you would say that.

I polished mine. You can see yourself in them.
They look great.


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

personally i think they´re about the fugliest cranks i´ve ever seen, but then again if you need a set and you´ve already got them, then why not?


----------



## brblue (Jan 28, 2003)

JBF said:


> I managed to cobble these compact cranks from a set of old Topline SRS crank arms. Mated to an old World Class Ti BB (160 grams) they make for a pretty light setup. Has anyone else done this?


I had a pair of shimano 600 cranks from the 70's. I put a pair of 105 chainwheels from about '97. the setup weighed 590g on my scale. I still am impressed, beacuse setting up the pair was very very very cheap (less than 30$) compared to new off the shelf cranks, with the same weight. And I'm no L.A. but i couldn't notice any flex while riding them. There was more flex noticeable in the wheels and cromo road frame. 
Although I liked the setup I couldn't use it because there was very little space between crank arm and large chainwheel, so using 53x12 13 14 would result in chain rub against the front der. Well I don't use those combinations (ahm "very often"  - actually my 15 14 13 12 cogs are as new as the day I bought them, some 12 000 km ago) but I still like my things to work proper and these cranks would not work very nice with a 9 speed rear cassette.
what a pity 
the same goes for some retro rear deraillers which are very simple and light but can't be used with the modern indexed gearing 

I'm curious if the setup shown here has the same problems as my old 600's ?


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

I was using those crank on my previous bike. Mine is blue anodized. I've no problem with them. However, I've seen 1st hand a pair that the arm has crack and broke into 2 pieces, displayed in front of bike store. So your mileage may varied. I only weight 150 back then.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*I concur*



Kwantani said:


> I was using those crank on my previous bike. Mine is blue anodized. I've no problem with them. However, I've seen 1st hand a pair that the arm has crack and broke into 2 pieces, displayed in front of bike store. So your mileage may varied. I only weight 150 back then.


Way back in the early nineties I wanted a set of purple anondized Topline cranks for my purple splotched Paramount OS. I didn't get them because the bike shop said there was a 160 lbs. weight limit for the cranks.


----------



## krustybike (Dec 30, 2005)

*Been using Topline Cranks for years*

lovely cranks, been using them for years in the standard bcd, I've relegated them to my commuter with a single ring now because the spider is slightly bent and that rub drives me crazy. I got mine at the veloswap looking crappy and polished them up with mothers.
have fun,
Mark


----------

